
Functional Data Structures in C++: Lists (2013) - yinso
https://bartoszmilewski.com/2013/11/13/functional-data-structures-in-c-lists/
======
AstralStorm
Slow special case data structures in C++. While a useful exercise, it has to
be recognized as such.

------
JasonSage
Unrelated to this post, the author also has a GREAT series of lectures on
Category Theory which are on YouTube [1]. I've seen them recommended several
times for anybody interested in Category Theory coming from a programming
background.

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLbgaMIhjbmEnaH_LTkxLI...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLbgaMIhjbmEnaH_LTkxLI7FMa2HsnawM_)

------
hellofunk
This needs a 2013 mentioned in the title. Not that there have been huge
improvements in this research since then, but there is other stuff to read on
the topic that's more recent.

Also, if you're interested in his work on the subject, read through the issues
on github for his code, it clarifies where the problems are in this
implementation. Still, it is quite interesting.

~~~
ranit
Adding links (to both paragraphs) would be nice.

